# Pulled Over



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Mack gets pulled over after a high-speed car chase. "I'm going to help you out," says the police officer. "Give me a good excuse and I won't write you a ticket."
"Three weeks ago, my wife left me for a cop," Mack explains. "So when I saw your car coming, I thought you were trying to bring her back."


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

-O>>- -/O_-


----------



## Wdycle (Sep 11, 2007)

-_O- -_O- :rotfl: :rotfl: -/O_- -/O_- -/O_-


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

haha if i was the cop id laugh till i cried then id give that guy a police escort where ever he was going to.


----------

